# Are they going to die?!



## Chessiegirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Ackk, I have 15 nympths left from my Tenodera ooth (from about 200!!). They are 7 weeks old, and are still L2. They are now looking very listless and are not eating much, and most just stay on the ground of their enclosure. Do you think they will survive, or does it sound like they are on their last legs? If so, any ideas of what would cause this?

Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 20, 2007)

Don't panic it is normal for most of the nymphs from the ooth to die. Mist them because they may want to shed. Also if their abdomens look deflated drop some fruit flies in.


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

Most of those will die. You will be lucky to even raise two to adult.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

Positive news as always


----------



## Chessiegirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, guys. A few more have died since I posted (I am down to 11), and one finally moulted a few hours ago. It looks pretty weak, and I had to help it out of it's skin near the end. Poor thing. I guess I will have to see what happens; I know that most do end up dying but it would be nice to have at least one live to adulthood! I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. One or two of them still look fairly strong, so we'll see if they make it alright through their moult.

Thanks again!


----------

